
How Shopify Uses Nix - d1egoaz
https://engineering.shopify.com/blogs/engineering/shipit-presents-how-shopify-uses-nix
======
d1egoaz
First article discussion for How Shopify Uses Nix series: "What is Nix?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23251754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23251754)

